# Something for the Weekend



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2020)

August Bank Holiday weekend is upon us in the UK, and we here at EN Publishing hope you are able to enjoy some time rolling dice at the table no matter where you are in the world.

Last weekend saw the first ever Virtual UK Games Expo take place, which was a resounding success by all accounts. The EN Publishing team held two informative panels as part of Saturday's events, one in relation to operating as an RPG publisher in general and the second covering everything concerning Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD.

If you missed either of the panels and have a little time over the weekend, both panels offer some great insights to current and future plans for EN Publishing and our RPG lines.



If you've missed the news, during our second talk we revealed that the Rogue Trooper hardcover supplement is now available for preorder. If you do place an order, you have the added bonus of the pdf being delivered immediately!

Next on the publishing agenda for Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD is the very terrifying storyline featuring Judge Cal and his despotic rule. We talk about forthcoming The Day the Law Died supplement in the second video shown above, including some of the features you can expect within its pages.

As Judge Cal rose to the rank of Chief Judge from his position as head of the Special Judicial Squad (SJS) and the comic storyline was the first to include their ranks, this ever-watchful and feared branch of Justice Department are a main feature of the book.

Judge Cal's reign over Mega-City One nearly claimed Joe's life on more than one occasion and offered little security for its terrified citizens. We will return in next week's blog to begin delving into exactly what this can mean for games set within this wacky and deadly time period.


----------

